# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath questionnaire suivant organigramme

## OUARZA

Bonsoir,
je cherche  faire un questionnaire:
Chaque page comportera une seule question. La question suivante dpendra de la rponse  la question prcdente. Il faut que le questionnaire suive comme un organigramme. A la fin de du questionnaire, un rsum des rponses sera enregistr dans un base SQL ou autre.
J'ai commenc  grater un peu le logiciel, mais pas facile.

Merci de m'aider

mathieu

----------


## virgul

Salut et bienvenue,

Oui je veux bien t'aider mais avant dis-moi quelle est ton problme? Car  voir tu ne sais pas (ou presque) utilis Infopath alors renseigne-toi un peu en faisant des recherches sur Google et ici  puis viens poser une vrai question.

car ce que tu viens d'numrer est trs facile  faire donc comme je pense que tu es intelligent tu devrais pouvoir faire le dbut tout seul.

++

Thierry

----------


## OUARZA

Bonjour,
Je souhaite crer un questionnaire dont les questions dpendent des rponses donnes prcdements, comme si elles suivaient un organigramme. La personne qui rpond pourra  la fin de son questionnaire copier un code, qui nous premettra de retrouver son parcours au sein du questionnaire.
j'ai commenc  faire le questionnaire, mais je but dja avec le bouton suivant....

----------


## virgul

oui effectivement j'ai bien compris et c'est exactement a ca que sert Infopath. Mais je vous le rpte, je ne vais pas vous expliquer comment marche Infopath c'est a vous de le dcouvrir via les liens fournie prcdement et Google. Vous pouvez aussi acheter un livre pour faire vos premier pas.

Il s'agit de fonction de base. 

C'est comme si moi je vous demandais comment crire une lettre dans Word. Il y a 50 facon de le faire mais que une ou deux facon qui vous plairont et ca y qu'une facon de le dcouvrir c'est d'essayer.

----------


## OUARZA

Comme je l'ai indiqu, j'ai commenc. J'ai russi  faire les questions sur plusieurs vues, mais je but dja sur le bouton "suivant".

----------


## virgul

C'est bien ce que je dit tu ne connais pas assez Infopath pour pouvoir l'utiliser.


Car sinon tu saurais que sur un bouton (dans les proprits de ce dernier) tu peux faire une ou des rgles qui s'applique en fonction d'un test ou non et si ce test est concluant tu peux dfinir une action qui est le changement de vue.

MAis au lieu de faire des vues a outrance tu pourrais aussi utiliser le formattage conditionnel afin de masquer ou pas certaine section en fonction des rponse s prcdente.

----------

